

Show HN: Made a Map of the Loadshedding Schedule for Cape Town - jdutoit
http://loadshedding.johanndutoit.net

======
juan_venter
Thanks ! Awesome work ! :) Makes it waaay easier to check up on load shedding
times than the actual site !

One request if you're up to it (or in the mood) : Load shedding times summary
in a tooltip when the user hovers over an area. Example : User hovers over
Brackenfell area (with map set for today) Tooltip displays : Wednesday Stage 1
: n/a Stage 2 : 14:00 to 16:30 Stage 3 : 00:00 to 02:30 14:00 to 16:30 20:00
to 22:30

------
PeterWhittaker
Learned something today: "load shedding" and "feeder rotation" are synonymous
with "rolling blackouts".

This map shows where in Cape Town the power will be off at any given time.
Cool. Nice use of the tools and data available.

------
ismail
very nice.

